# My Friends first Grow Clone-Cultivation



## thc is good for me (Jan 23, 2008)

So my friend has started his first legal medical grow and i will be documenting it.

Started with 4 clones Amsterdam Flame, Romulan, Alien Attack and Lillipop

It has been A week since he recieved clones. We had the plants under two 4 foot fluorescents Left them under those for a week. Lastnight the plants where moved under A 400 watt HPS. But there is some bad news the smallest plant i beleive it was the romulan has died. He shouldn't have put him under the HPS so soon.

I will be updating once a week so please check back and give your thoughts.


----------



## whiteewiddoww (Jan 23, 2008)

those look good but im sure they are already getting root bound. I would recommend picking up some grow bags. They work great for me and they are easier to move around than pots. Keep up the good work


----------



## Mr. Bubbles (Jan 23, 2008)

Root bound, where do you see that? IMO root bound is not an issue you need to concern yourself with anytime soon. Not to mention these are clones, I would bet if you dumped them out the roots wouldnt even yet assumed the shape of the pots.

What do I know, I tag'd the journal to catch updates. Best of luck


----------



## BenDover (Jan 26, 2008)

Looking good. :joint:



> Does anyone have any advice on when I should start using nutrients?



Now.


----------



## Mutt (Jan 26, 2008)

I would on the right and middle no nutes on the left one quite yet.


----------



## hertz (Feb 8, 2008)

They look to be doing OK under the cfl's hopefully you will get that HPS soon. Hey Ive been reading your thread, just dont post as much as most. I tend to lurk a bit! Hopefully your friend is OK and his/her plants work out fine. They look healthy though.   Best of luck with it.      

                       Hertzey.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 8, 2008)

hey, man... as a matter of fact, I have been following your friend's grow and I just popped in to check up on it. seems you got everything under control :hubba: .

you are about right for repotting now. you are ok to veg under the cfl's until your new bulb arrives. the longer you veg for, the better the finished product, IMO... I let mine go for 6 weeks under a 463W MH bulb before I flipped them into flower.


----------



## thc is good for me (Feb 8, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hey, man... as a matter of fact, I have been following your friend's grow and I just popped in to check up on it. seems you got everything under control :hubba: .
> 
> you are about right for repotting now. you are ok to veg under the cfl's until your new bulb arrives. the longer you veg for, the better the finished product, IMO... I let mine go for 6 weeks under a 463W MH bulb before I flipped them into flower.


 

Yea i want to get a 400 watt MH light to veg with that would be nice.

Do you think the plants are big enough to start flowering in a week? And when should i switch the nutrients to the budding formula?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 8, 2008)

ya... they r fine to throw into flower in a week... but, personally, I would give it another 2 or 3 weeks of veg... to get some more lateral growth happening that can only occur with time.


----------



## peruvian skunk (Feb 8, 2008)

looks good mi amigo bueno give your friend some props anything you get going is experience under the belt


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 8, 2008)

oh... and the flowering nutes... for the last week of my vegging, I transition to flower light schedule by reducing the hrs of daylight on the timer at the end of the day when the lights go off until 12 is reached. This last week I am only giving straight water, as well.

Then at the end of the week of transition, I give some Bud Blood by AN, then start my flowering ferts at 700ppm

the vegging nutes would have been at around 1200 - 1400 ppm cuz they were in veg so long.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 11, 2008)

they get that way cuz they are put into flower so early... if you were to veg for a while, the "colas" that would have grown up the main stock to look like 1 giant bud, would grow into side branches and make more main colas... as I am doing in my latest grow.

if you want that kind of a grow (single cola), tell *your friend* to put them into flower as soon as they look like they've come out of transplant shock... and when you do start flowering, start off on the flowering nutes at say 400ppm strength *while still* giving a half dose of vegging nutes the first feed, 1/4 the second with a little stronger flowering nutes, then stop the veg nutes on third feeding and start upping the flowering nutes accordingly.


----------



## thc is good for me (Feb 11, 2008)

So today i found out that i cant use the greenhouse anymore great news huh.

I have moved my whole setup into another room fun fun. 

I still havnt gotten my replacment bulb ups says its going to come today but its 4pm already, bulb still hasnt shown up.

I will take new pics tonight hopefully with my HPS light working.

Q. Does anybody know if spiders will eat my plants i have already have hotshot spider mite and small insect killer that another grower suggested but does anyone know of any other bug killing products that wont hurt my plants.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 14, 2008)

you are better off to top the plant now as they are big enough to do.

when you measure height, do you measure from the top of the soil?... or from the ground including the pot?

about how long to veg for... it all depends on your growing restrictions - if you have no height restrictions, I suggest letting them veg as long as you are able to/can wait for.

finally... I suggest you don't give yourself any expectations... otherwise, if your yeild falls below your projected output, you will only discourage yourself....


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 18, 2008)

its looking good man lol i dont see how yall grow in tubs but its working keep it up


----------



## Melissa (Feb 19, 2008)

i cannot answer your q just learning myself but goodluck with everything :tokie:


----------



## 50bud (Feb 19, 2008)

Put your hand under the light at the same location that the tops of your plants are at, if the light is very warm on your hand then it is also for the plants, raise it up(the light) until it is not warm on your hand. 

Something i have read a couple of times. Hope it helps...


----------



## thc is good for me (Feb 20, 2008)

So a few new things i got another timer and another clf. 

I am going to switch to 12/12 tonight i have my timers set up so the heat turns on when the light turns off should i have the fan on 24hr or just when the lights on?

The 3rd clone i had from the start refuses to grow big and strong like my other two plants so i will just let him veg with the clones.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Feb 20, 2008)

lookn good mate keep it up


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 20, 2008)

it makes no diff about leaving the fan on 24/7... in fact, it's better for the little girls. - wind doesn't stop in the night, right??? most times, the air circ. is required cuz of heat probs, but if you can leave it on 24/7, all the better


----------



## thc is good for me (Feb 21, 2008)

So the plants had there first night of 12 hours of dark i think they liked it. I checked on them and they look happy.

So ive decided to flower the runt plant its about 10'' tall but has a main stem as thick as the others. I also took a clone off her but i couldnt find any very good ones so this is what i was stuck with. do you think it will die?


----------



## thc is good for me (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey guys, Me and my buddies made some hash oil the other night and let me tell you that stuff gets you high as a kite.

Its easy to make you just need some butane and a tube heres a pic of what we made. It went around a circle of 5 people like 15 times.

Ps. the plants are doing good i will add some new pics in a couple days. Thanks for all your help people.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 26, 2008)

*Everything is coming right along and looking mighty fine thc. :aok:  Your clone should be fine. Just give her a few weeks or so and you should see some signs of new growth.   By the way mang that oil looks great. A small drop on some weed in the bong and BAM! High as a MOFO for hours. :hubba:  Here's some GREEN MOJO for the clone.  *


----------



## thc is good for me (Feb 29, 2008)

I got some new pics for you guys as well as a question if anyone has time to answer it,  it would be most appreciated. The two plants have been flowering for 8 days now. Only 7 more weeks lol.

How old does a clone have to be to start the flowering cycle. I have more room to grow and would like to flower more plants asap.


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 4, 2008)

Its turning into a forest.

Does anybody know how to make cheap co2 please help i need co2.


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey guys, I have some new pics


2 weeks into flower 


left-AF clone Right- plant from seed i found in dank.


----------



## sportcardiva (Mar 7, 2008)

wow there looking good really nice


----------



## Melissa (Mar 7, 2008)

looking good thc :tokie:


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey guys so the platns are starting there 3rd week of flower. How do they look?




Heres  a pic of my clones and my one plant i am growing from seed. I have been having trouble getting clones to root but i guess practice makes perfect.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 11, 2008)

:aok: wait for another 5 weeks :hubba:  :woohoo:


----------



## smokybear (Mar 11, 2008)

Looking good there THC. Do you have rooting hormone for the clones? If not, it would help out with rooting those ladies. Have some GREEN MOJO for those plants. Keep us posted on your progress. Good luck and take care my friend.


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 12, 2008)

Yea i have rooting hormone. i was just lazy and used a knife to cut clones i should of used a razor blade. there was a bunch of little things i did wrong but i will do better next time.


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 13, 2008)

Hey, what do you guys think about this pic


----------



## headband (Mar 14, 2008)

she's getten pretty


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 18, 2008)

tomorrow will 4 weeks of 12/12. How do they look 

Does anyone have any ideas on how much bigger the buds are going to get


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 18, 2008)

come someone comment on my sweet pics.

I thought i would give my thread a bump!


----------



## headband (Mar 18, 2008)

looking nice mang:hubba: looks great  makes your eyes like this go to this


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Mar 19, 2008)

no worries, buddy... the buds will start to fatten up... wait till the last couple of weeks of flower... the fruit will really start to swell up. :hubba: 

it'll be like... :holysheep:


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey guys, so its been a few days since i updated i got some sweet new pics and 1 hightimes worthy pic check em out.



HIGH TIMES WORTH PIC I TOOK MYSELF 
Amsterdam Flame 5th week of flower CLICK ON THE PIC i took it with a 8 megapixel camera




Heres my veg box. Does anyone know what i am doing wrong to make the leaves curl like this?



These are some clones i cut. 3 of them where from plants a few weeks into flowering but i was in dire need of clones so i thought i would try it.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 24, 2008)

Ladies are looking gorgeous my friend. You're doing a great job on them. That 1st pic is beautiful. She is frostin up real nice. They will still fatten up a lot more so just be patient. They look great. Keep us posted my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow excellent grow. some beautiful pictures as well. keep up the good work.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 26, 2008)

Very nice! Just try to get as much light as you can... if you have any spare bulbs laying around you might as well throw them in there. Your buds look super frosty.


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 28, 2008)

Hello guys everything is going well i got some pics...




I decided to put a 4ft flourescent in my flower box a couple weeks ago and the plants seem to love it i lst'd the lower branches right next to it and they are getting real frosty.



I also used some twist ties to bring the lower branches up they where kinda sagging because of the weight of the buds.

PLease click on the pics they are very high quality.
.


----------



## smokybear (Mar 28, 2008)

Looking great my friend. I also just put one of my 4 ft floros in my grow room. Stuck it on the back wall about halfway down the plant. It lights up the lower areas really well. I'm sure it will help bud development lower down on the plant. Great grow. Keep it up. Take care and be safe.


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 29, 2008)

All plants are at 5.5 weeks of flowering.







This is the runt plant i had, i never thought it would bud so nice. 

This grow has brought the biggest smile to my face I LOVE GROWING MJ and i plan to for as long as i can.


----------



## thc is good for me (Mar 31, 2008)

Hey guys thoguht id show you what i did today. I moved my grow room around so i could flower three more plants two of are clones from my first plants and the other is a plant from seed i am going to need to sex(you cant really see it) HOPE FOR A GIRL.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 2, 2008)

Any input would be great


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 2, 2008)

the pics of the ladies are sweet, man :aok: 

how old are the two clones you plan on flowering? you've got a separate vegging chamber, right? - don't mind me... was golfing all day, and just got home and started pounding 'da beers and huffing dubes so's I'm pretty toasted...


I told ya the girlie pics were sweet, right?

later


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 2, 2008)

Yea i have a veg room i think i had a pic somwhere that is what i have my bubble cloner in. The plants i just added are about 4 weeks old

Im so exited only 2 more weeks untill harvest  :watchplant:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 2, 2008)

I hear ya, man... I'm about at the same point in my vegetable harvest 
... I've been sampling a bunch :hubba: ... it's not the ripeness I'm looking for yet...


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok so i moved my growroom around so i could add my homemade aeroponic mister(im not sure what to call it) its like a big cloner bt for flowering 1 plant.



This is my big cloner i just have a pump with sprayers in the bucket. Does anyone know what this would be called?



Here is a pic of the plant i have been growing from seed still no signs of male or female yet.



OMG i love WEED


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Airoponics.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 4, 2008)

Thats why i called it an aeroponic mister i know that its called aeroponics.


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 15, 2008)

Harvested two plants today will post pic's later tonight ITS THE CHRONIC lol


----------



## smokybear (Apr 15, 2008)

The ladies are looking fantastic my friend. Great work. Cant wait to see some harvest pics. It's cool that you rearranged your flower room. The more plants flowering, the better! I don't know anything about the co2 so I can't help you there. I'm sure you will see good results with it though. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## sillysara (Apr 15, 2008)

Yeah Thc Roll On The Harvest!!


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey guys i harvested my first two plants today i got some pics of the buds and my new grow setup.  





View attachment 56008


----------



## sillysara (Apr 15, 2008)

Those Bud Shots Look Great Id Say Ur Happy..puff Puff


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey guys, well my bud is all dry i endeed up getting about 2 0z of dry bud. pretty good for my first grow ever. Well i guess i will leave this thread open and i will add some pics of my current plants as they mature.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Apr 19, 2008)

hey man... "your friend" 's grow turned out really nice.

errr... or r u going to take credit? 

nice job, buddy


----------



## thc is good for me (Apr 20, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> hey man... "your friend" 's grow turned out really nice.
> 
> errr... or r u going to take credit?
> 
> nice job, buddy


 
lol my buddy opened this account and stoped using it so i took over. This was my first medical grow and i am very pleased with my results but i hope to grow a little better each time. 

I will be harvesteing y last plant pretty soon i am waitint for 75% amber trichs> LOL i want that couchlock.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 5, 2008)

So heres the update, I know i hav'nt taken any new pics in a while so here you guys go. i have four plants budding the big one is 5 weeks into flower the others are only like 2 weeks into flower


----------



## smokybear (May 5, 2008)

The ladies are looking great my friend. Nice work. She is really going to be pretty in a few more weeks! Definitely keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## HippyInEngland (May 5, 2008)

Congratulations thc, your big plant looks very healthy and is rewarding you for looking after her so well, whatever you have been doing to her she loved it.


----------



## thc is good for me (May 21, 2008)

So i Hate to say it but im done growing MJ for a bit.

Things went to pot at my house and i gotta stop.

HOPEFULLY I WILL START UP STONGER THAN EVER IN THE NEXT FEW MONTHES.


----------



## thc is good for me (Sep 7, 2008)

HEY folks looks like i got a new growroom so i will be flowering 6 plants starting in the next week or two not like anyone looks at this thread anyway but i just thought i would make a little update.

I will make a new journal for this grow as soon as it starts.


----------



## TokeWithHope (Sep 7, 2008)

haha well i was interested in your grow, i just read the whole thread. and it looks pretty good. helps inspire me for my grow!


----------

